# My new coffee corner



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

So my girlfriend and I just got our first flat together (ie just the two of us, lived together in a group last year) and today I got around to putting up a couple of shelves which means I can fit all my stuff in one corner (it was hidden away in drawers in our previous place).

Here's a pic, I just have to convince her to let me get rid of the microwave and put a duetto and anfim super caimano in it's place!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking good, those lever machines look so pretty!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks! Making espresso with it just feels so hands on. I think that if I decide to get a pump driven machine at some point I'll try and keep the lever if I have space.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We ditched the microwave about 8 or 9 years ago and never never needed it since.

Hope your espresso dreams come true


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A very busy corner. A Duetto and Anfim Super Caimano would fit right in


----------

